# REVERB: Gibson Blueshawk - anyone familiar with this seller?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Been thinking on getting one of these. Only one photo and no info. At $1600 it's not that awesome of a deal but I used to have one and kind of miss it. Anyone know "Hillary"?










Gibson Blues Hawk 1996 Black | Hilary's Gear Depot | Reverb


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

With 13 reviews in 4 years, it sounds like a “regular joe” who just sells the odd guitar and uses Reverb instead of kijiji.

All I know is no matter how clean it is, I’d be hard pressed to even pay $1200 for it. Especially with the non-original case.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't think there ever was an original case for a Blues Hawk, but I could be mistaken. Agree the price is too high.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the seller looks legit, but that's overpriced. That will sit for a while. There was one in Ottawa a couple of months back which was for $900 I think. I thought about buying it because it was a good deal. That's what my memory is telling me right now, which sometimes I don't trust. LOL


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I don't think there ever was an original case for a Blues Hawk, but I could be mistaken. Agree the price is too high.


Welcome to Quebec kijiji.



Chito said:


> I think the seller looks legit, but that's overpriced. That will sit for a while. There was one in Ottawa a couple of months back which was for $900 I think.


Yeah, you’ll notice I said I’d be “hard pressed” to pay $1200. Looking at the Reverb price history, $1200 isn’t completely out of line but I’d _really_ have to want it to pay that (Spoiler... I wouldn’t). If they were asking a more reasonable $1200, I’d offer $1000. Not to be a dick but because that’s what I think would be the right price.

Again, being where it is, they’re asking way too much hoping to suck someone in.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> I don't think there ever was an original case for a Blues Hawk, but I could be mistaken. Agree the price is too high.


There certainly was a Gibson form-fitting Blueshawk case; pink interior and shroud and everything, but perfectly sized for the Blueshawk. I had one with my Blueshawk (red) that I paid $600 for in 1996 or something... I wouldn't consider paying that much for one if it was the last example on the planet.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> Been thinking on getting one of these.


Here's one in Renfrew for $1200. Maybe he'll ship?








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Here's one in Renfrew for $1200. Maybe he'll ship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was _just_ coming here to post that.
The seller is actually a member here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Was _just_ coming here to post that.
> The seller is actually a member here.


Thanks @2manyGuitars and @laristotle

Who is it?


----------

